# New 2004 21Rs



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanted to say hello to everyone and thanks. I have been looking for a replacement trailer for some time and when I was doing research stumbled on this site. I looked at what I could see and found out where to look for issues with trailers and when I stumbled across a great deal snapped it up.
A car dealer had it for sale and it wasn't moving and he was tired of the batteries being stolen, propane bottles being stolen, damaged locks etc. There was no more room for profit so he just dumped it on Craigslist. I have now started the process of washing, cleaning and repairing. Most of the damage is bolt on stuff and trailer body and appliances etc. are in great shape.
I have now put new tires and rims going up to 15 inch tires and flipping the axles, I read about that here, bought two 6 volt batteries, new propane tanks, locks, had the gas tested and repaired (another car dealer expense as by law they had to certify the gas), that cost them another $700 dollars as both the furnace and hot water tank needed repairs as well as one new hose. So now everything works and I know it is all new, newly repaired. I can't wait to go camping....


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Landrover said:


> I wanted to say hello to everyone and thanks. I have been looking for a replacement trailer for some time and when I was doing research stumbled on this site. I looked at what I could see and found out where to look for issues with trailers and when I stumbled across a great deal snapped it up.
> A car dealer had it for sale and it wasn't moving and he was tired of the batteries being stolen, propane bottles being stolen, damaged locks etc. There was no more room for profit so he just dumped it on Craigslist. I have now started the process of washing, cleaning and repairing. Most of the damage is bolt on stuff and trailer body and appliances etc. are in great shape.
> I have now put new tires and rims going up to 15 inch tires and flipping the axles, I read about that here, bought two 6 volt batteries, new propane tanks, locks, had the gas tested and repaired (another car dealer expense as by law they had to certify the gas), that cost them another $700 dollars as both the furnace and hot water tank needed repairs as well as one new hose. So now everything works and I know it is all new, newly repaired. I can't wait to go camping....


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey welcome to the site.








YES lots of good info here! So let us know when the maiden voyage is...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new (to you) Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome.

So what part of the country are you in?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome! and what a Fantastic model you have!
We love our 21RS

Happy Camping

Oh... yeah, where are you from?


----------



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Welcome.
> 
> So what part of the country are you in?


I am just North of you in Vancouver BC area


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the "new" 21RS!









We love ours. Have fun taking it out this summer!

Nathan


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbacker family!!! This really is the best website I've found for Outback information.
We love our 21Rs! We had to sleep 9 people in it once. Luckily 5 of them were kids!


----------

